# Pic Of My Friends Tank



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Like I said friends tank...
Cheers
Ak

View attachment 197373


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

cool shot....... your buddy did a hack job on that lip.......?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DUMP TRUCK said:


> cool shot....... your buddy did a hack job on that lip.......?


Lip comment- You seem to know the tank...Care to elaborate a bit then.......


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Cool the way their faces are coming out of the darkness.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Cool the way their faces are coming out of the darkness.


Appreciated.....I got some more to work on eventually as well...Need to figure out how to get some video off my damn cell phone as well...That one has me puzzled right now though....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> cool shot....... your buddy did a hack job on that lip.......?


Lip comment- You seem to know the tank...Care to elaborate a bit then.......
[/quote]

Whats this supposed to mean????

The middle cariba has its bottom lip cut off...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

I could be wrong but I think Dump Truck was asking *IF* your friend cut the bottom lip of that fish.

and just from experience, not all fish showing teeth have had their lips cut off, injury or fighting can give the same affect!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

^^^ odds are it wouldnt be severe enough for it not to regrow... Thats a pretty even cut...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with dolphinswin.. Usually an injury would have 3-4 teeth showing and its in a bite mark. Thats an even cut around the bottom lip with all the teeth showing...


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

I had a red belly showing a lot of teeth and ppl on here said his was cut off....... but i know the main owner for 8 years would of not done that..... i dont know........sweet pic tho...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I had a red belly showing a lot of teeth and ppl on here said his was cut off....... but i know the main owner for 8 years would of not done that..... i dont know........sweet pic tho...


Guess I'm just a lip cutter.....

This place has turned to this?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Cool lighting in that shot AK.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Lifer374 said:


> Cool lighting in that shot AK.


Thanks man.It's appreciated


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

im digging this pic. three heads floating in the darkness and the teeth showing makes it even better


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You know AK you could have just said "No it is an injury from another fish"


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

His Majesty said:


> You know AK you could have just said "No it is an injury from another fish"


You know one could make their own opinions instead of jumping on someone elses bandwagon(who doesn't have a clue to begin with)....To even think I could or would let anyone I know even come close to doing something like this is beyond ridiculous.

Just another reason why I choose to distance myself from this place.
How about you quit being a cheap ass and buy a nice monitor-Calibrate that sob and then open up the link and look at said pic and one could have seen that the fishes lip was attacked-It's not even close to an even cut.sh*t I can even tell that without opening up the link.....


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Pic Of My Friends Tank


where is the tank ? all i see is three piranha


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fury said:


> > Pic Of My Friends Tank
> 
> 
> where is the tank ? all i see is three piranha


The tank is in Anchorage AK









Acouple more for the haters









View attachment 197399

View attachment 197400

View attachment 197401


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I guess ill take your word for it but still looks fishy.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> I guess ill take your word for it but still looks fishy.


If you can't tell from that first pic in the last set I posted-All I can say is sorry then....
Click the pic-it will open then click it once more to blow it up....

After that-I dont know what to tell ya


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice lighting on these AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Nice lighting on these AK


Thanks Joe once again for the kind words Sir.....


----------



## Potato (May 19, 2010)

Really nice photos.. can I ask what you used for lighting I have been trying to get a similar look?


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice.Are these taken with a digital slr?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Potato said:


> Very nice.Are these taken with a digital slr?


A cheap canon 400D


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great set of pics AK very nice indeed


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Greatly appreciated sir


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome pics AK! I could care less if its cut or bit off lip.its his fish to do with what he wants.I don't agree with lip cutting (& I'm NOT saying it is cut)or piercing or tattooing.but again its their fish to do with what they want. Thanks for sharing the great pics!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> Awesome pics AK! I could care less if its cut or bit off lip.its his fish to do with what he wants.I don't agree with lip cutting (& I'm NOT saying it is cut)or piercing or tattooing.but again its their fish to do with what they want. Thanks for sharing the great pics!


Thanks

And just saying
At this point I could also really care less what anyone has to say on the lips......People know me and what I have done over the years along with the top notch care of my fish......I have provided all the proof that is needed to backup my mouth....If they do not know how to blow up the pics and look forthemselves...then I dont know what to tell them.....









These fish were just moved from a 125 gal that breeding was taking place in.....I just have no clue on how to get the damn footage off my cell....


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

my bad to bring it up.. more of a observation......... nice camera work..... it pissed me off too when someone tried to say my red bellys was cut off too.... dude has a grill on him thats for sure


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Same with me AK.... I apologize..

What kind of phone do you have? I had a feeling this was what you meant in Primes thread... I would really like to see it also.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DUMP TRUCK said:


> Same with me AK.... I apologize..
> 
> What kind of phone do you have? I had a feeling this was what you meant in Primes thread... I would really like to see it also.


No worries-But appreciated

I have one of the older samsung eternity (I think anyhow)


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Guys, this happens all the time! Do none of you own pygo's? It seems to happen alot when two or more are going after the same food and one bites the others face or lip. What happened to the experienced members on here? Stop jumping to conclusions and ripping people to shreds. This is supposed to be a place we can come to learn and share and not get ripped for everything, as it seems lately!!!!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Do you have the USB cable for your phone? If its like mine(blackberry) I just plug it in go to My computer>Blackberry>Video And then drag the video to my desktop.



PDOGGY said:


> Guys, this happens all the time! Do none of you own pygo's? It seems to happen alot when two or more are going after the same food and one bites the others face or lip. What happened to the experienced members on here? Stop jumping to conclusions and ripping people to shreds. This is supposed to be a place we can come to learn and share and not get ripped for everything, as it seems lately!!!!


Mine are pansy's and use a knife and fork to eat.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool pics AK! Kinda like the piranha version of the Beatles or even better the video for The Door's "Break On Through".


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Alright i believe ya... but you could of just said something in the post... you knew this would happen.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> Cool pics AK! Kinda like the piranha version of the Beatles or even better the video for The Door's "Break On Through".


LMFAO......

Thanks


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Checking it out right now as well Zanni...

Here is another shot of this so called lip that was cut.....Damn hater's








Look at this nice clean cut I was accused of....lol









View attachment 197526


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I wonder whats up with the top of the mouth (looks like gums over the teeth. Right in the middle.)

Are the top teeth messed up? They seem far back.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Are ppl still going on about this???

How about new members put some time in getting to know the experienced members before accusing them of acts that none of us would have even thought of.

If you didnt know before AK has been a member on this site for 5 years, he was a MOD and has contibuted alot of information to this site. He is well respected by the majority of people on this board and has more knowledge in his pinky then most of you ppl have in your entire body.

What the hell has happened to being respectful to others? If you had a question or concern, the proper way to go about things would have been to PM AK and ask what happened to the fishes lip, instead of making accusations!

Sorry for rambling AK there has just been way to much of this going on lately.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I wonder whats up with the top of the mouth (looks like gums over the teeth. Right in the middle.)
> 
> Are the top teeth messed up? They seem far back.


It's just flaking skin thats getting ready to fall off is all......Got torn up when the bottom got torn off.....
As far as the teeth go-They are all there.........Some just broke is all.....And yes the gums cover most......


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dang he got it pretty bad. So would you say they are more aggressive when doing it then reds?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Dang he got it pretty bad. So would you say they are more aggressive when doing it then reds?


lol
People have no clue....


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice looking group AK! And please ignore the "haters" some are noobs and dont know your past history here.

Haters,
Did you ever think that the injury could be caused from digging a nest during breeding???

Hopefully it went well and they spawned for you and your buddy, Alaska could always use more cariba


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Checking it out right now as well Zanni...
> 
> Here is another shot of this so called lip that was cut.....Damn hater's
> 
> ...


That was obviously done with a scalpel...









Pics like that really make you appreciate the impressive set of chompers these fish have, huh?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

****** said:


> Checking it out right now as well Zanni...
> 
> Here is another shot of this so called lip that was cut.....Damn hater's
> 
> ...


That was obviously done with a scalpel...









Pics like that really make you appreciate the impressive set of chompers these fish have, huh?
[/quote]

True that on the scapel







For sure-With that darn 100mm macro lense-I have been able to get quite the collection of teeth shots......Always impresses me.....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

That 100mm macro is on my Christmas list this year, hopefully Santa comes through this time


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the spawning









Did the male fertilize or were there only eggs?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

****** said:


> That 100mm macro is on my Christmas list this year, hopefully Santa comes through this time


Honestly tell santa you want an st-e2 wireless transmitter and a 430 ex II external flash.......
would cost about the same......

I hardly use my macro lense anymore since I got the external setup Joe...you can get superb images with the kit lense even with this setup......

Just have to jack that ISO all the way down to 100..Adjust your shutter to accomodate the shots you want (yawn,fast moveing,still shots,etc,etc)
And set that Ftop to around the F16 and higher depending on shot... Then that wireless transmitter will allow you to carry the 430 around in hand and gets crazy shadowing and whatnot ya......

Photgraphy for dummies is what i like to call it.......


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Would love to see that spawning if you ever decide to share, but until then, I'll just admire your pictures


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Would love to see that spawning if you ever decide to share, but until then, I'll just admire your pictures


I have talked with several other already(as much as i dont want too)
You may get to see it in the future......
I know how to use email as well......









I just wont post for public veiwing...I'm tired of getting my ass ripped around here.....They can suffer cause of it and miss out on the nicer sh*t that happens......


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

AKSkirmish, this is one noob that appreciates your pictures and efforts, like ****** said just ignore the haters. Judging by this thread alone your experiences are much valued by the majority.
How much you choose to share or not in the future will be understood, but please keep on posting.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

impalass said:


> AKSkirmish, this is one noob that appreciates your pictures and efforts, like ****** said just ignore the haters. Judging by this thread alone your experiences are much valued by the majority.
> How much you choose to share or not in the future will be understood, but please keep on posting.


I hear ya man.......My temper may calm dow eventually.....

I'll never stop posting all together though......Although I do hold back alot more than I use too....


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Man I wish I had your picture taking abilities







incredible pics you got there. I wouldn't mind seeing the vid of them doing their "thing"


----------

